# Dirt, Street & Park in Koblenz



## tCA (16. Mai 2006)

einen wunder wunder wunderschönen guten Tag erstmal  

ich habe jetzt alle anträge und bewilligungen beisammen und bin mir daher überaus sicher,
dass ich ab Mitte nächsten Monats (12.06.) bis kurz vor weihnachten (22.12.) in koblenz bin...
werde dort nach meinen 4 jahren bei den werten leuten in olivgrün noch auf deren kosten meinen bürokaufmann machen  

nur wer zieht für ein halbes jahr in eine stadt, ohne dort biken zu wollen?
also ICH NICHT    würd ich garnicht aushalten... tss... nur lernen... boah.. lieber garnicht dran denken...

also long story short:
ich suche leute und kontakte in koblenz...
suche wen, der mit mir mal abends dann streeten geht, mir die skateparks zeigt und evtl vorhandene dirts oder gerne auch mal singletrails und DH...
immerhin ist es ja jetzt dann sommersaison 
zum wochenende fahr ich dann halt immer wieder heim...

bin mal gespannt was es alles so gibt...
dem stadtplan nach kanns ja nur so vor geilen streetspots überquellen, da ja überall die flussufer und "promenaden" sind 

freu mich auf jeden der sich meldet!

greetz,
der tCA


----------



## >Helge< (18. Mai 2006)

Kenn mich selbst in Koblenz nicht so gut aus aber schau mal hier vorbei:

http://www.ride-downhill.de/startseite.html

http://www.downthehill.de/home.php


Da wirst Du sicher Kontakte knüpfen können!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tCA (18. Mai 2006)

gibts denn keine leutz aus koblenz hier im forum??
kann doch nich sein, oder  

mir is egal obs pro-bmxer sind oder street-anfänger...
alle sind willkommen... fahre nur nicht gern allein...  

greetz,
der tCA


----------



## soul-biker (21. Mai 2006)

tach

hab dich bei icq angeschrieben

tschö ;-)


----------



## tCA (21. Mai 2006)

soul-biker schrieb:
			
		

> tach
> 
> hab dich bei icq angeschrieben
> 
> tschö ;-)


tach

hab dich geadded und zurück geschrieben

tschö ;-)


----------



## matveevru (28. Mai 2006)

du bist schon komisch echt....ich wohne 15km von koblenz entfernt und habe dich in icq geaddet, aber du hast die anfrage abgelehnt


----------



## tCA (28. Mai 2006)

matveevru schrieb:
			
		

> du bist schon komisch echt....ich wohne 15km von koblenz entfernt und habe dich in icq geaddet, aber du hast die anfrage abgelehnt



sorry... dann warst du des 
hehe..
nutze trillian.. habe den request erhalten, 
allerdings keinerlei info dazu... und da ich demnach von SPAM ausging (zumal auch null daten in den user details stand) hab ich mal radikal auf DECLINE gedrückt 

alsoo..
ich requeste jetzt einmal bei dir.. hehe..

greetz,
der tCA


----------



## tCA (13. Juni 2006)

sooo..
bin jetzt in koblenz angekommen..
is ja ma NUR verkehrs-leit-chaos hier.. hammer.. 
als ortsfremder hat man NULL chance..

ansonsten... hmm
mache noch 2wochen pause dank meinem sturz...
aber dann immer und jederzeit 
auch boppard hört sich gut an 

greetz,
der tCA


----------



## Jeru (15. Juni 2006)

@ tCA

kannst ja auch mal bei uns in trier vorbeischauen, haben jetzt einen neuen dirtpark und 400m daneben  einen betonpark


----------



## tCA (22. Juni 2006)

hey...
hört sich gut an...
allerdings ist trier ja doch noch ein stückchen weg 
aber mal schaun.. komme evtl mal mitm marc (soul-biker) hin..
hehe..

thx dennoch!

der tCA


----------



## tCA (29. Juni 2006)

war gestern mal in Bad Ems im "skatepark"... 

also.. naja.. ääähm... is ja nur nen paar mins von mir weg das teil...
aber dass ein paar mins sowas von unangemessen sein können, hätt ich net gedacht..
das ist einfach nur lächerlich da..
hab ich beim aldi aufm parkplatz ja mehr möglichkeiten 

nunja..
wollt ich nur mal gesagt haben...

@ marc:
nächste woche fahren wir mal durch KO... vllt auch oberwerth bisserl springen.. zumindest anschauen will ich mir die dinger mal...

greetz...
der tCA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michi4110 (3. Juli 2006)

Hi Leute 
ich wohne seit kurzem in koblenz und suche leute zum fahren,ich habe vor kurzem angefangen Dirt zu fahren,ich würde auch gern singel trails skatepark usw fahren,bloß zur zeit fahre ich alleine darum,ich würde mich echt freuen wenn ich mit jemanden mitfahren könnte,wer lust hat kann sich bei mir melden,ich wünsch euch noch was und sag dann ma bis denne ciao


----------



## tCA (3. Juli 2006)

Michi4110 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute
> ich wohne seit kurzem in koblenz und suche leute zum fahren,ich habe vor kurzem angefangen Dirt zu fahren,ich würde auch gern singel trails skatepark usw fahren,bloß zur zeit fahre ich alleine darum,ich würde mich echt freuen wenn ich mit jemanden mitfahren könnte,wer lust hat kann sich bei mir melden,ich wünsch euch noch was und sag dann ma bis denne ciao


hi,
bin immer gerne bereit zu fahren 
marc und ich wollen uns diese woche dann auch endlich mal zum radeln treffen 

mal was anderes:
du bist nich REIN ZUFÄLLIG an der Dr. Zimmermannschen ???
weil ich bin da auch und sehe halt immer zwei einsteigerbikes im hof.. nen CMP und nen poison...
naja.. we'll see..

meld dich 
greetz,
der tCA


----------



## Michi4110 (3. Juli 2006)

Hi Leute,
nein ich fahre als in oberwerth an der sportanlage,ich wohne da auch ganz in der nähe,ich gebe euch meine icq nummer, meine nummer ist die:312-670-702,da kann ich euch meine telenummer geben,wenn ihr wollt,und dann können wir  ausmachen wann wir zusammen radeln,würde mich echt freuen ,also ich wünsch euch noch was und sag dann ma bis bald


----------



## tCA (6. Juli 2006)

hmmm..
adde dich heut abend mal..

waren vorgestern und gestern an den rheinanlagen und inner altstadt / HBF radln...
ist ganz nett, aber viel gibts hier offenbar net...
oberwerth weiss ich net.. is irgendwie komisch.. scheiß paletten in der landung.. saugefährlich...

aber zum radeln sind wir immerzu bereit 

bis denn,
greetz,

der tCA


----------



## D.S.G (9. Juli 2006)

komm doch mal nach bonn mit dem zug (30 min.)! Genügend Leute gibts hier zum fahren und ein paar schöne street locations auch  
Kannst mich ja mal bei icq adden : 279659334  

Greets


----------



## -Rausch- (16. Juli 2006)

Also wenn die bikes gehören wurde ja jetzt geklärt . Also ich suche auch jemanden zum fahren für die ersten 2 ferien wochen in koblenz! meldet euch mal bei mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AppleRider (27. Juli 2006)

huhu,

hab bald mein Bike fertisch und dann werd ich mit ein paar kumpels in Koblenz zumfahren.... ( is ja nur 5 km von hier )
Vieleicht sieht man sich ja (rotes Revell 450r) ^^ 

Gruß,
Max


----------



## tCA (29. Juli 2006)

AppleRider schrieb:
			
		

> Vieleicht sieht man sich ja (rotes Revell 450r) ^^



huhu,

hab bald meine ferien fertig und dann hat der marc aber urlaub wenn ich wieder in KO bin.. (war ja klar.. )
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja (rotes Revell 450r) ^^ 

greetz,
der tCA


----------



## AppleRider (29. Juli 2006)

hehe,

wann kommsten? Ich hab noch bis zum 28. August Ferien ^^


Gruß,
Max


----------



## soul-biker (29. Juli 2006)

ja ich bin dann im urlaub 

aber ich hab dir auch gesagt das ich ne woche im september nochmal urlaub hab ;-) nur ohne auto ;-)


----------



## tCA (29. Juli 2006)

AppleRider schrieb:
			
		

> hehe,
> 
> wann kommsten? Ich hab noch bis zum 28. August Ferien ^^
> 
> ...



dito.. rheinland-pfalz, schule, ferien,... alels gleich


----------



## simflex (31. Juli 2006)

hi marc kennste mich noch?
bin der mit dem leaderfox bike damals (simon mein name^^)....
hab mir jez ein npj zugelegt....würd mich freuen mal wieder mit dir/euch zu fahren 


icq 284407930

mfg simon


----------



## soul-biker (31. Juli 2006)

klar kenn ich dich noch freut mich mal wieder was von dir zu hören ja klar bist gern gesehn beim fahren stimmt deine handy nummer noch ? hab dich grad geadded


----------



## tCA (11. September 2006)

soooo...
da nun alle wieder ausm urlaub zurück sind:

PUSH IT ON TOP OF THE LIST 

damit auch alle "neuleser" mitbekommen,
dass sie jederzeit eingeladen sindmit uns durch die stadt zu hüpfen ^^

und noch ein klein wenig zu meinem status:
evtl (nur evtl) bleib ich doch noch bis mitte 2007 in KO 

so far...
greetz an alle..
der tCA


----------



## Exilant (9. Oktober 2006)

Gibts keine anderen leute die noch durch Koblenz rollen möchten?


----------



## freerider2.1 (15. Oktober 2006)

ja in koblenz gibts doch n paar rider nur die sind nit heir im forum, aber die müsstet ihr doch irgentwann mal sehen oda???

Kommt doch mal nach Boppard, so weit is das jetzt nit!!!

in Koblenz kannste, wenn du gute kondi hast, vom Remstecken n paar singeltrails nach koblenz runter fahren. z.B. königsbacherabfahrt oda so was

kenn mich aber nit soooo gut aus
zurzeit entsteht ein riesen secretspot in Koblenz is nur noch voll secret da weiß fast keiner wo der is

ansonsten is ne skatehalle in planung und es werden gerade unterschriften gesamment.

denk mal das du die kleinen dirts am oberwerth schon kennst und natürlich auch den kleinen skatepark

mfg david


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exilant (18. Oktober 2006)

jo in koblenz kenne ich auch alle dinge und die skatehalle plant ja ein kumpel von mir der simon (simflex) naja und der "Secretspot" ist glaube in Mülheim-Kärlich 
Wollte nur mal fragen obs leute gibt die bissel Street durch Koblenz fahren möchten auch wenn hier nicht besonders viel geht. ^^


----------

